# Getting to know each other



## Mominis (May 9, 2011)

Many of us know each other pretty well through this forum. There are several people on here who I count as real-life friends as well. I think it would be neat to tell each other 3 facts about ourselves that we may not know. I'll start...

1. I collect vintage horse books (non-fiction)

2. I teach riding lessons as well as dance classes as a sideline occupation

3. I love to cook, especially on a campfire.

Your turn....


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 9, 2011)

Oh this is going to be a very FUN thread!!!




 (Obviously I love being with my horses, since I joined this forum lol. So these are some things you might not know about me.)

 

I love photography some of you have seen my page on facebook 





I watch way to many shows on tv I can't keep track of them haha yet I still have plenty of time for my minis





I'm going into the Navy after I graduate HS next year and plan to go into Medical.

 

-Can't wait to see everyone's responses!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 9, 2011)

sounds fun!

1. i LOVE taking videos and photos of horses.

2. i love bonfires and roasting marshmallows.

3. my best and only friend is a horse.


----------



## Matt73 (May 9, 2011)

1. I love cooking (especially Thai and Indian)

2. I have an identical twin brother (he's an officer cadet in the Armed Forces)

3. I used to be a model/actor in Toronto (and did fairly well for myself



)


----------



## Katiean (May 9, 2011)

My turn;

1) In 1994 I had a local Country Music Video Show called "Katie's Country Corner" (Lone Star used to be called Texasee. I knew them back then) and Toby Keith is a sweet hart.

2) I spend way too much time on the computer.

3) I would rather talk to my horse than a person.


----------



## Kendra (May 9, 2011)

1 - I never wear matching socks.

2 - I'm afraid of butterflys.

3 - I want to be a published writer when I "grow up".


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 9, 2011)

1) I used to pride myself in the fact that I didn't watch TV, but I am addicted to the TV show Sons of Anarchy (and counting down to the next season)

2) Im a licensed cosmetologist, I have had every color of hair under the sun, and for my senior prom (geez, that was years ago



" I had black and hot pink dread locks in an updo.

3)I love to plan events, such as weddings, birthdays, bridal/birthday showers, etc. Before becoming a cosmetologist I went to school for painting and decorating, and I still enjoy it.


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2011)

As much as I love horses, I love our dogs even more





Harvey and I started dating when I was almost 17, which was over 25 years ago.... we got married on an anniversary of our first date





I sorta like some playing some types of video games... good thing I bought an Xbox 360 system "for H"


----------



## SampleMM (May 9, 2011)

Okay, here are three things about me that you might not know......


I have had terrible anxiety my whole life.

I was in competitive gymmnastics for many years.

I have a club foot and short achilles tendon.


----------



## Performancemini (May 9, 2011)

Which 3 to pick????????????





1) I deal with low self esteem and anxiety.





2) I love doing creative things: drawing, planning meals for family-potlucks-etc., planning our clubs demos and booth/stall decorations for horse expo, etc.





3) I love to curl up and read; anything horsey, dog, pioneer or amish.


----------



## Leeana (May 9, 2011)

1) I love to travel, or just drive..I love long trips. Sometimes I just take off and drive in my free time as its just relaxing to have some personal time and just the road, radio and I. I do like to travel with my dad, I'm sure years from now I will look back on those trips with my dad and be happy to have those memories. My dad is my best friend..

2) If I got paid for the time or hours I spend weekly doing pony research or studbook lookups, I could make a full time career out of it. I easily clock atleast 40+ hours a week online looking into breeding and bloodlines and farm.

3) I love all sorts of tea's, sweet tea, regular tea, ice tea, hot tea, green tea...any kind of tea. Not big on the berry flavored tea, but love the herbal / honey tea. It is odd if I go a day without drinking some sort of tea - oh and the Arizona brand tea.....yum!


----------



## dreaminmini (May 9, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> Which 3 to pick????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you read any of the Karen Harper books? A lot of them are based around the Amish community.


----------



## dreaminmini (May 9, 2011)

Hmmm....let me think, I lead a fairly boring life.

1. I love to read, specially mystery/suspense novels and of course horse books.

2. I cry at all animals movies.



I am such a sap.

3. I love the water and love to lay in my parents boat while it rocks on the waves and sound of the waves put me to sleep.


----------



## anoki (May 9, 2011)

3 things you don't know?? hmmm...well I guess that rules out any dog or horse stuff





1) I watch movies and tv shows over, and over, and over, and over again! If I like them once, I like them the next 50 times even better!





2) I LOVE video games....just the 'stupid' ones like tetris, solitaire, etc, etc Oh and Guitar Hero!





3) I love to knit, but don't get much time to do it.....

~kathryn


----------



## jayne (May 9, 2011)

This is fun!

1. I have been on film a number of times: Extra in the movies Major League and The Penalty Phase, on Romper Room regularly as a kid, but my most fun was an appearance on Jeopardy!

2. While I really like kids (and am a high school teacher), I never felt the desire to reproduce. Good thing I found a husband who felt the same. You'd be surprised how many people (especially our mothers) have trouble with this decision.

3. I love to cook and bake but have real trouble with my weight. Just doesn't seem fair if you ask me, but then no one ever said life was fair either.

Jayne


----------



## CharlesFamily (May 9, 2011)

This is such a cool thread! Love reading about everyone!

1. I have a fish phobia - not scared of snakes or spiders but I HATE fish. I have recurring nightmares about fish.

2. I am a closet "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" fan and have been to two conventions - traveled to Chicago and Pennsylvania with my best friend!





3. I am a horrible procrastinator - but I work really well under pressure!

Barbara


----------



## ohmt (May 9, 2011)

Very neat thread!

1: I have 9 siblings (I am the oldest), though I only grew up with 5 of them.

2: I have hyperthyroidism and am ALWAYS hungry, but I have a small stomach so I eat 4-5 'meals' a day, plus I pack a bunch of snacks for in between. I eat twice as much as my 6' 5" boyfriend-he's gained 40lbs since we started dating 2 years ago



I need to start working on eating healthier, for both of us.

3: I LOVE white tigers and collect white tiger stuffed animals and paintings


----------



## tea cup (May 9, 2011)

I Love this thread!!! 3 things, lets see

1. I love to read - mostly mysteries and biographies, and am a firm believer that my best investment has been my Kindle





2. I grew up on a Jersey dairy and showed cattle for most of my early life, was very interested in genetics and did all the AI breeding for the farm.

3. I was a Girl Scout leader for 10 years when my daughters were growing up.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (May 9, 2011)

Hmmmm??? 3 things????

1: I spend WAY to much time looking at horses and horse stuff online.








2: I do not get along very well with people my age. I get along MUCH better with people older and younger than me.

3: HATES Cop and Investigation shows. Exept "NCIS"!


----------



## ~Dan (May 9, 2011)

I too really like this thread, very interesting. Lets see three things about me...

1 I love photographing things, mainly llamas (my horses won't leave me alone when I have the camera out lol.)

2 I suffer from low self esteem.

3 I spend far too much time on Facebook or horse websites.

Dan.


----------



## Helicopter (May 9, 2011)

1. Moved to the country so I could have more animals. Have 30 now. Too many but what's a girl to do?

2. Never married, no children.......just lucky I guess.

3. Loathe hot weather.


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 9, 2011)

Hmmm.... things you guys might not know about me...

1. I'm a native Californian (not many of those!)

2. I love to cook and find new recipes

3. I recently got back into riding (learning reining)

Next!!!!

Liz R.


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 9, 2011)

Three things about me

1. Im a advocate for children with special needs

2. going to school to be a deaf ed teacher

3 i have OCD and im very controling


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 9, 2011)

ok my turn

1. I love doing almost any kind of crafts

2. I'm really kinda quiet and shy- until I know you.

3. I Grew up in the city of Phila always wanted a horse.I finally got my first full size horse at 19 yrs old when I had a job to pay board.That was in 1972 She was a trade in on a car at a friends car lot I paid $225 for her she was a grade mare and she is still my heart horse ,what wonderful memories she gave me.although I did sell her to a friend in 1981 after my son was born.


----------



## anoki (May 9, 2011)

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> 3: HATES Cop and Investigation shows. Exept "NCIS"!



ohhhhh, NCIS ROCKS!!! Have all 7 seasons (so far) on DVD....on about time #200 watching season 1 through to the end of season 7!!!! Never get sick of it!





~kathryn


----------



## ErikaS. (May 9, 2011)

Hosscrazy said:


> Hmmm.... things you guys might not know about me...
> 
> 1. I'm a native Californian (not many of those!)
> 
> ...


Native Californian here, too (SD and LA)! What am I doing in Nebraska? OMG how did I get here? I remember...I got married to a midwesterner.





3 things?

1. I am really scared of spiders-almost phobic. Not afraid of mice, rats, snakes.

2. I love to draw but haven't really taken the time to for years it seems.

3. I used to be terribly shy and had very few friends when I was a kid. Now, I still have very few friends, but I'm not shy.lol


----------



## Mominis (May 10, 2011)

Leeana said:


> 1) I love to travel, or just drive..I love long trips. Sometimes I just take off and drive in my free time as its just relaxing to have some personal time and just the road, radio and I. I do like to travel with my dad, I'm sure years from now I will look back on those trips with my dad and be happy to have those memories. My dad is my best friend..
> 
> 2) If I got paid for the time or hours I spend weekly doing pony research or studbook lookups, I could make a full time career out of it. I easily clock atleast 40+ hours a week online looking into breeding and bloodlines and farm.
> 
> 3) I love all sorts of tea's, sweet tea, regular tea, ice tea, hot tea, green tea...any kind of tea. Not big on the berry flavored tea, but love the herbal / honey tea. It is odd if I go a day without drinking some sort of tea - oh and the Arizona brand tea.....yum!


Leeana, I lost my dad in 2005 and I was such a daddy's girl. Some of the greatest experiences of my life are the travels we had together. You are so smart to know that those will later be cherished memories.



jayne said:


> This is fun!
> 
> 1. I have been on film a number of times: Extra in the movies Major League and The Penalty Phase, on Romper Room regularly as a kid, but my most fun was an appearance on Jeopardy!
> 
> ...


Jane, I also had no desire to reproduce. And I am so glad to be (a phrase I learned on this forum) a half of a DINK (Dual Income--No Kids)



tea cup said:


> I Love this thread!!! 3 things, lets see
> 
> 1. I love to read - mostly mysteries and biographies, and am a firm believer that my best investment has been my Kindle
> 
> ...


OMG! I want a Kindle so badly! It sounds like they are as great as I think they are.



Raine Ranch Minis said:


> Hmmmm??? 3 things????
> 
> 1: I spend WAY to much time looking at horses and horse stuff online.
> 
> ...


I'm on the first disc of Season 7 right now. I loved the opening episode when Gibbs made that amazing shot...WOW!!

I'm going to add one to my list. I am thinking of signing up for open mic night at a local comedy club. It's one of the things on my bucket list. I really think I'm going to go for it. I have a friend who is a playwrite, who happened to work in comedy and did opening acts for Lisa Lampenelli. He has offered to help me write my bit. That is something I hope to accomplish over the summer.

Maybe we should start a "Bucket List" thread too? lol


----------



## sfmini (May 10, 2011)

I am actually painfully shy in person, not so much online.

Never had a desire to marry or reproduce (mostly) so I have remained happily single, and yes, I am straight.

Terrible procrastinator, haven't done my taxes for the past 3 years which is so stupid since I will get refunds that will help me pay off some debts and ease up a LOAD of stress.

I know, more than three but....

I am addicted to Doctor Radio on XM.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 10, 2011)

Ok here goes:

Really shy like so many of you, but it makes me a good listener.

Scared to death of driving over the bay bridge!

My favorite movie is a silly one, I've watched Jurrasic Park about 100 times, love those dinos.


----------



## bevann (May 10, 2011)

I'd rather get a new truck or tractor than a car.

My idea of shopping is to walk in the store get what I need ,pay and walk out.I can't shop with other people.

Can't imagine having to get dressed up in pantyhose(must have been invented by a man)and go to work in an office with all women and daily drams.(give me the farm any day)


----------



## leeapachemoon (May 10, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Ok here goes:
> 
> Really shy like so many of you, but it makes me a good listener.
> 
> ...


I cried the whole way over that bridge! It was just me with the horse trailer so I had no one to help distract me from how scarey it is.


----------



## ErikaS. (May 10, 2011)

leeapachemoon said:


> I cried the whole way over that bridge! It was just me with the horse trailer so I had no one to help distract me from how scarey it is.



We lived in MD when I was a teenager and I would crawl into the foot part of the back seat and hide when we went over the bay bridge...I've never really liked the Coronado Bridge in SD, Cali, either.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 10, 2011)

leeapachemoon said:


> I cried the whole way over that bridge! It was just me with the horse trailer so I had no one to help distract me from how scarey it is.


The Area One show is in Delaware this year and I so want to go, but I told hubby if hes not going and driving, I'm staying home, I can't close my eyes and drive at the same time.

Also Bev Anne, you know me from the Harrington shows, I hate panty hose too, and also hate wearing a bra, I think men invented both of these horrors!

I'll take the farm over shopping any day! Hate to shop! Unless of course it was like you for a truck, which I can't afford, but, I got a new John Deer lawn tractor for Mothers Day, and hubby let me pick it out, it green and all mine!


----------



## susanne (May 10, 2011)

.

I don't typically do these, but here goes...

• I am a book addict whose vision makes it nearly impossible to read print books. Kindle has revived my 4-books-at-a-time habit, but my passion -- contemporary literary fiction (where the writing and character development are more important than plot) -- is not well represented, so I'm currently rereading the classics -- War and Peace is up next.

(Funny that I went with Kindle, as I'm a diehard Mac user, but I save that kind of investment for my work computer.)

As a lover of libraries and an inveterate book collector, I hate NOT buying the actual, phtsical printed book...guess I'll buy the actual books for my library, but read them on Kindle...

• I am allergic to the telephone. I hate talking on the phone -- even with Keith! Just the ring sets me on edge. When on the phone, I chatter nervously, not at all like I speak in person. I do fine talking with design clients, but those calls have a purpose.

• I am phobic about thistles -- my older siblings tortured me with them when I was little -- so, of course, our 4-acre property is rife with them. Big, ugly, hairy ones pop up under the apple tree and in the middle of the gardens. I know they're not going to hurt me, but then, if it were rational, it wouldn't be a phobia!


----------



## Davie (May 10, 2011)

Well lets see

1. I'm somewhat of a slob--mother was a perfectionist so I tended toward the other extreme. Must remind myself that livingroom must be swept, bed must be changed--hate dirty sheets, and cloths must be washed. Never look above eye level--humm wonder how may cobwebs I'd find.

2. I'll cook any day of the week if someone else will do the dishes (little hard to do since I live alone)

3. I'll give you the shirt off my back and help any way I can, but watch the earth quack if you do something dishonest to me or family or hurt an animal.

HUMM--one more as it was to be my project this summer till my knee surgery cancelled it out--painting the inside of the house--YUCK--I'll do outside chores first.


----------



## FoRebel (May 10, 2011)

I love True Blood on HBO and all the Sookie Stackhouse books (so far). I am seriously a die-hard True Blood fan though! 

I live in Wisconsin but I hate the winter to the point that I almost had hubby convinced to move further south. 

Some days I wish I lived in the mid-to-late 1800's.


----------



## LindaL (May 10, 2011)

I read magazines and the newspaper from back to front.





I used to be a "real fish" in the water and not afraid of swimming in any body of water (underwater swimming). I was on the swim team in the 9th grade. But, in 1982 I almost drowned in a river when I got caught in an undertow (luckily I WAS a strong swimmer!) and now altho I still love the water...I hate putting my head underwater.





I sometimes "feel" my late grandfather touching my shoulder in comforting way.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 10, 2011)

1. I was a "wedding singer," usually solos, sometimes duets. I quit about ten years ago because I got so tired of going to so many weddings!

2. I am a retired teacher. I taught Spanish, English, and History at the high school and middle school level. I always sucked at higher math.

3. I was the owner of "Hosta La Vista Greenhouse and Nursery" and had a great online business, specializing in hostas.


----------



## MindyLee (May 10, 2011)

Here's mine...

* I collect feathers! And I mean lots of them over the past 11 yrs. and over 30 different species. I make dream catchers with them. Also collect Iris flowers, have 2 acres of them of different species, colors, sizes.

* Lived in Ancorage Alaska for 9yrs. (MISS IT THERE!!!)

* Highly allergic to pollen. Weird that I have a farm, iris's, and critters/hay!

Extra:

I was homeless for just over a yr. I mean really homeless and living in a broken down car in the middle of the winter. Left home and thougt I could make it, well yeah right! I found out quickly who was my real friends and learned the hard way on getting my s*** togather! And I am very glad I was, because it made me a responsibal person very quickly once reality set in.


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 10, 2011)

"I hate talking on the phone -- even with Keith! Just the ring sets me on edge. When on the phone, I chatter nervously, not at all like I speak in person"

You sound like me. I absolutely hate talking on the phone, and chatter, and usually dont make much sense because I blurt out things before I think about what Im saying. I prefer to contact people through email. It often makes people think Im a "tire kicker" because I wont call but those who tolerate my emails instead of phone calls can tell you, If I say I'll be there, I come, if I say I'll buy it, its paid for.

If it comes down to me having to call versus not doing or getting something, I'll find it else where. Guess its part of a sever anxiety issue I have.

I also dont drive. Well, I have had a drivers license for a few years (I didn't even try to get it until I was 20)I have a vehicle, I have gas, and my insurance is paid. However I have driven my car twice in the past year. I have very, very, severe anxiety regarding driving. To the point that I cant focus well while driving. My mother was in a bad accident and nearly died right before I was due to go for my learners permit when I was 16, and now Im terrified. Im even scared just as a passenger. I do think my mom is the best driver in the world! Lucky for me, my husband and I have always found a way to work our schedules so he is my "chauffeur"

Hopefully I get driving soon, Its very hard to have a baby and not drive.


----------



## Dee (May 11, 2011)

Ok here we go...

-I love clothes, makeup and hair!

-if I could do anything I would work for UNICEF of word food program. I want to save the world I guess you can say.

-I sneeze uncontrollably when I pluck my eye brows! Lol!


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 11, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> * I collect feathers! And I mean lots of them over the past 11 yrs. and over 30 different species. I make dream catchers with them. Also collect Iris flowers, have 2 acres of them of different species, colors, sizes.
> 
> ...


me too on the allerygies. I guess clipping the minis got to me i was fine yesterday woke up this morning sick as a dog. Took Alxis to school then went to doctor got a sinus cocktail shot and it kicked my butt I slept ALL day and ran fevers I so understand allergies.


----------

